# What did Iraq Get by Our Outing Hussein?



## longknife (Jan 1, 2014)

This &#8594;

UN says violence claimed lives of 7,818 civilians in Iraq in 2013, highest toll in years\
Published January 01, 2014, Associated Press



> BAGHDAD   The United Nations mission to Iraq says violence claimed the lives of 7,818 civilians in 2013, the highest annual death toll in years.
> 
> The U.N. figures issued Wednesday gave a total of 759 people killed in December alone, including 661 civilians and 98 members of the security forces.
> 
> The U.N.'s monthly figures for both civilians and security forces over the year totaled 8,868.


Read the rest @ UN says violence claimed lives of 7,818 civilians in Iraq in 2013, highest toll in years | Fox News

Uh, but what about BEFORE we found him in his hole? Check this out &#8594;


> According to The New York Times, "he [Saddam] murdered as many as a million of his people, many with poison gas. He tortured, maimed and imprisoned countless more. His unprovoked invasion of Iran is estimated to have left another million people dead. His seizure of Kuwait threw the Middle East into crisis. More insidious, arguably, was the psychological damage he inflicted on his own land. Hussein created a nation of informants  friends on friends, circles within circles  making an entire population complicit in his rule" Other estimates as to the number of Iraqis killed by Saddam's regime vary from roughly a quarter to half a million, including 50,000 to 182,000 Kurds and 25,000 to 280,000 killed during the repression of the 1991 rebellion. Estimates for the number of dead in the Iran-Iraq war range upwards from 300,000.



From Human rights in Saddam Hussein's Iraq - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

So, are they better off or what?


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 1, 2014)

Saddam kept law and order in Iraq; the Sunni's in power; the Shia under control; and Iran contained.

Now the nation of Iraq is ruled by Shiites, and is basically a proxy state of the Shia government in Iraq.    .....


----------



## Meathead (Jan 1, 2014)

7000 is probably less than Saddam would have offed in a year in any anyway, especially if he invaded one of his neighbors again.


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 1, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> Saddam kept law and order in Iraq; the Sunni's in power; the Shia under control; and Iran contained.
> 
> Now the nation of Iraq is ruled by Shiites, and is basically a proxy state of the Shia government in Iraq.    .....




All true----the US governement is actually childish when dealing with the vile filth of 
meccaism.      The US government also put weapons in the hands of the vile filth 
islamicists called  "the taliban"-----some idiots were convinced that vile filth islamicists 
were seeking something  "good"       Think back to Carter---he was convinced that there 
is a modicum of good in the vile filth of islamicism


----------



## Meathead (Jan 1, 2014)

irosie91 said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Saddam kept law and order in Iraq; the Sunni's in power; the Shia under control; and Iran contained.
> ...


The Taliban didn't exist then.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 1, 2014)

irosie91 said:


> All true----the US governement is actually childish when dealing with the* vile* filth of
> meccaism.      The US government also put weapons in the hands of the *vile* filth
> islamicists called  "the taliban"-----some idiots were convinced that *vile* filth islamicists
> were seeking something  "good"       Think back to Carter---he was convinced that there
> is a modicum of good in the *vile* filth of islamicism


Irosie's inebriated  word of the day is "vile".  ...


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 1, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > All true----the US governement is actually childish when dealing with the* vile* filth of
> ...




"vile"  is an interesting word.      Lots of people of the world have trouble pronouncing 
  "V"   and   "W"          for some hispanics the word comes out as  "BILE"    and for 
   some people of southeast asia ----like pakistanis ---it is   WILE -----

   However the word is promounced----it is ALWAYS a mistake to put weapons in the hands 
   of those who worship the rapist pig


----------



## Sally (Jan 1, 2014)

irosie91 said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 1, 2014)

Naw, never was much of a drinker.

Just didn't appeal to me.    ...


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 1, 2014)

Closer to Iran and a whole lot of depleted uranium munitions poisoning their water supply.


----------



## Sally (Jan 1, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> Naw, never was much of a drinker.
> 
> Just didn't appeal to me.    ...




You can deny all you want, but you can't restrain yourself from calling other people drunk like you are projecting your own alcoholism onto them.  Remember, you too can be a Friend of Bill.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 1, 2014)

Sally said:


> You can deny all you want, but you can't restrain yourself from calling other people drunk like you are projecting your own alcoholism onto them.  Remember, you too can be a Friend of Bill.


Like I said, never really liked the taste of alcohol........just didn't appeal to me.    ...   

btw  Silly-Sally, you sure seem to know a lot about this 'Friends of Bill' group.    .....


----------



## Sally (Jan 1, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > You can deny all you want, but you can't restrain yourself from calling other people drunk like you are projecting your own alcoholism onto them.  Remember, you too can be a Friend of Bill.
> ...



Are you that dense, Mr. Cuckoo, that I couldn't have seen someone mention that they were a Friend of Bill on another message board years ago and then looked it up because I didn't know what that meant?  After all, I don't have to get down five times a day to pray and then call other people drunk because I didn't like what they said.  Just keep projecting your alcholism on other posters by saying they are drunk.


----------



## Desperado (Jan 1, 2014)

No wonder other countries are crying out for our help in giving them Freedom and Democracy.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 1, 2014)

Anyway, while Silly-Sally throws a hissy fit.......I will get back on topic.    ....    


While Saddam was in power, Iraq was fairly stable as a country, and Iran was boxed in.

But now with Saddam gone........ it's anyone's guess as to what the future will be for both Iran and Iraq.   ....


----------



## boedicca (Jan 1, 2014)

We outed Saddam?  Saddam was gay?  Who knew?


----------



## Sally (Jan 1, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> Anyway, while Silly-Sally throws a hissy fit.......I will get back on topic.    ....
> 
> 
> While Saddam was in power, Iraq was fairly stable as a country, and Iran was boxed in.
> ...




But, Mr. Cuckoo, you were the one who started out calling someone drunk, just like you usually do when you don't like what a poster said.  Speaking of Saddam, why don't you tell us about the Iran/Iraq War since you hate the Shia so much.  Maybe you liked the idea of Saddam taking out some Shia for  you.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 1, 2014)

Sally said:


> But, Mr. Sunni Man, you were the one who started out calling someone drunk, just like you usually do when you don't like what a poster said.  Speaking of Saddam, why don't you tell us about the Iran/Iraq War since you hate the Shia so much.  Maybe you liked the idea of Saddam taking out some Shia for  you.


Silly-Sally please try to stay on topic.

This thread isn't about me.    

Just read the OP and respond accordingly.   ...


----------



## Sally (Jan 1, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > But, Mr. Sunni Man, you were the one who started out calling someone drunk, just like you usually do when you don't like what a poster said.  Speaking of Saddam, why don't you tell us about the Iran/Iraq War since you hate the Shia so much.  Maybe you liked the idea of Saddam taking out some Shia for  you.
> ...



Why didn't you say on topic, Mr. Cuckoo, instead of calling another poster drunk (as is your usual habit) when she said something you didn't like.  Couldn't you have told her why you thought she was wrong instead of saying she was drunk.  Sunni Man thinks he is always on topics with his usual "Do tell" and "No doubt" when he isn't busy calling someone a drunk.  Do you think you can restrain yourself in the future from calling other posters drunk when you have no reason to do so?


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 1, 2014)

Back on topic.


The invasion of Iraq destabilized the country and basically broke Iraq into 3 distinct regions; Kurdish, Sunni, and Shia.  

And I don't see a strong central government emerging to rule the country as one entity. ....


----------



## U2Edge (Jan 4, 2014)

longknife said:


> This &#8594;
> 
> UN says violence claimed lives of 7,818 civilians in Iraq in 2013, highest toll in years\
> Published January 01, 2014, Associated Press
> ...



Also, remember that with Saddam gone, Iraq is no longer under sanctions and has been steadily rebuilding its oil infrastructure and production levels and could in a few years time challenge Saudi Arabia as the worlds top oil producer. That will be fantastic for the Iraqi people as well as good for the rest of the world as it will help to keep the price of oil worldwide under control as global demand continues to rise.


----------



## U2Edge (Jan 4, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> Back on topic.
> 
> 
> The invasion of Iraq destabilized the country and basically broke Iraq into 3 distinct regions; Kurdish, Sunni, and Shia.
> ...



In that sense, Iraq has always had 3 distinc regions for hundreds of years. The invasion did not create that at all. It was already there. Iraq has one government led by Nuri Al Maliki that continues to function and do far better for its people than Saddam ever did. Nuri Al Maliki unlike Saddam is not spending his oil money invading countries like Kuwait, Saudi Arabia, and Iran or firing ballistic missiles at Israel. That's what Saddam did for his 24 years in power and it led to a million deaths and Iraq being under international sanctions. 

             Iraq is far better off without all of Saddam's wars and the international sanctions that were placed on the country.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 4, 2014)

U2Edge said:


> In that sense, Iraq has always had 3 distinc regions for hundreds of years. The invasion did not create that at all. It was already there. Iraq has one government led by Nuri Al Maliki that continues to function and do far better for its people than Saddam ever did. Nuri Al Maliki unlike Saddam is not spending his oil money invading countries like Kuwait, Saudi Arabia, and Iran or firing ballistic missiles at Israel. That's what Saddam did for his 24 years in power and it led to a million deaths and Iraq being under international sanctions.


The Iraqi government, military, and police, are mainly composed of Shiite muslims.

Because of this situation, the formally dominate Sunni muslims in Iraq will continue to resist the current government until they resume power or allowed to break away and form their own state.   ....


----------



## U2Edge (Jan 4, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> > In that sense, Iraq has always had 3 distinc regions for hundreds of years. The invasion did not create that at all. It was already there. Iraq has one government led by Nuri Al Maliki that continues to function and do far better for its people than Saddam ever did. Nuri Al Maliki unlike Saddam is not spending his oil money invading countries like Kuwait, Saudi Arabia, and Iran or firing ballistic missiles at Israel. That's what Saddam did for his 24 years in power and it led to a million deaths and Iraq being under international sanctions.
> ...



Iraq as country is mainly composed of Shiite muslims, over 60% to be exact. Most of the Iraqi military under Saddam was Shiite muslim, although the leadership was Sunni. There are still large numbers of Iraqi Sunni military officers in the current Iraqi military, and Sunni politicians form large parties and blocks of the Iraqi parliament and government. 

   Kurdish troops also come down into Baghdad to do security operations for the Iraqi Government. There is far more cooperation among the various political groups, tribes and religions than you think. 

    Yes, there will continue to be resistence for a variety of reasons, but that's no different than the IRA in Northern Ireland. Its a conflict, but a contained one, and U.S. interest are currently protected and safe. 

      There were always be some form of violence in Iraq just like there is violence in the United States every day. The fact that there is does not mean that either government has failed. Rather each government is managing the situation.


----------



## Indofred (Jan 4, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> Anyway, while Silly-Sally throws a hissy fit.......I will get back on topic.    ....
> 
> 
> While Saddam was in power, Iraq was fairly stable as a country, and Iran was boxed in.
> ...



Saddam was a bastard of the first order but the alternative is far worse than he ever managed.
Bush's stupidity allowed this to happen.
America has caused most of the problems in the middle east by meddling in affairs of other states, including removing the elected government in Iran; actions that directly led to the situation we see at the moment.


----------



## U2Edge (Jan 5, 2014)

Indofred said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Anyway, while Silly-Sally throws a hissy fit.......I will get back on topic.    ....
> ...



So who else besides SADDAM illegally invaded and annexed another country? Used WMD more times than any leader since World War I? Invaded and attacked unprovoked four different countries? Launched ballistic missiles at Saudi Arabia, Kuwait and Israel. Caused a massive ecological disaster by dumping oil in the Persian Gulf and burning all of Kuwaits oil wells. Engaged in actions that led to the murder of 1.7 million people both inside and outside Iraq. Threatened the planets most important energy resources with seizure and sabotage?


----------



## Meathead (Jan 5, 2014)

U2Edge said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...


Somehow, Indofred has a worse alternative. 

God knows how many more people would have died if the lovely Saddam were still in power. In a sense, preemption is it's own worst enemy because what it preempts is impossible to know.


----------



## Politico (Jan 5, 2014)

A big mess.


----------



## Indofred (Jan 5, 2014)

U2Edge said:


> So who else besides SADDAM illegally invaded and annexed another country? Used WMD more times than any leader since World War I? Invaded and attacked unprovoked four different countries? Launched ballistic missiles at Saudi Arabia, Kuwait and Israel. Caused a massive ecological disaster by dumping oil in the Persian Gulf and burning all of Kuwaits oil wells. Engaged in actions that led to the murder of 1.7 million people both inside and outside Iraq. Threatened the planets most important energy resources with seizure and sabotage?



America has done all of that but you have to change the countries.
You could argue:
America's atomic bombs on Japan were far worse than gas attacks
America's carpet bombing of Vietnam and other countries it started wars against was worse than anything Saddam ever did.
America's use of napalm on civilians was far worse than anything Saddam ever did.
EDIT -  We can't forget drone strikes against unarmed civilians, murdered in error because some idiot thinks weddings look like terrorist meetings.

Please name a country that America has attacked, that attacked America first.
IE - Not an unprovoked attack by America.
I'll save you a little time.
Korea, Vietnam, Afghanistan, Iraq, Indonesia, Pakistan and every other country America has attacked have never attacked America.

Ah, thinks you, Afghanistan, he's fucked up on that one. No, all the suicide attackers were from anywhere but Afghanistan, even the surviving ones.


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 5, 2014)

Iraq got a trillion dollars of our money and a 5% reduction in their population.

The Iraq war was the most cowardly act the United States has ever committed.


----------



## Edgetho (Jan 5, 2014)

I don't hate libturds because of politics, I hate them because they are the stupidest motherfuckers on Earth.....

The Anti-Surge

RealClearWorld - How Obama Lost Iraq

How Obama Snatched Defeat From Jaws Of Victory In Iraq - Investors.com

From a year ago:

Is Iraq Lost? | The Weekly Standard

dimocraps are the scum of the Earth.  Cultists, liars, stupid, childish, Anti-American Pop Culture idiots.

Because Pop Culture thinks it's funny and cool to be Anti-American, dimocrap scumbags mimic it.

Because they're stupid.


----------



## Indofred (Jan 5, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> Iraq got a trillion dollars of our money and a 5% reduction in their population.
> 
> The Iraq war was the most cowardly act the United States has ever committed.



It was the biggest but not the worst.
The American government haa killed thousands of unarmed civilians but in small groups and they keep it quiet so most Americans never know about it.


----------



## U2Edge (Jan 5, 2014)

Indofred said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > Iraq got a trillion dollars of our money and a 5% reduction in their population.
> ...



Perhaps in you're little fantasy world.


----------



## U2Edge (Jan 5, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> Iraq got a trillion dollars of our money and a 5% reduction in their population.
> 
> The Iraq war was the most cowardly act the United States has ever committed.



Iraq's population is the highest it has ever been. Its now over 32 million. The Iraq war ended Iraq's slavery under Saddam and helped to protect and secure the vital oil of Kuwait and Saudi Arabia.

Anyone against the Iraq war is for the nightmare that Saddam was to Iraq and the region for over 25 years. Iraq now has bright future given that it is no longer enslaved by a war monger that invaded and attacked four different countries and ANNEXED Kuwait, the first country to be annexed since World War II.


----------



## U2Edge (Jan 5, 2014)

Indofred said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> > So who else besides SADDAM illegally invaded and annexed another country? Used WMD more times than any leader since World War I? Invaded and attacked unprovoked four different countries? Launched ballistic missiles at Saudi Arabia, Kuwait and Israel. Caused a massive ecological disaster by dumping oil in the Persian Gulf and burning all of Kuwaits oil wells. Engaged in actions that led to the murder of 1.7 million people both inside and outside Iraq. Threatened the planets most important energy resources with seizure and sabotage?
> ...



             The Atom Bomb attacks on Japan saved lives of people in Japan and America and finally ended World War II. Saddam's gas attacks did not save anyones lives and did not end any wars.

           The United States did not start the war in Vietnam and the bombing took place primarily in unpopulated forest that were occupied by Viet Cong or NVA troops moving south. The United States could have fire bombed every North Vietnamese city, but it didn't. The United States military was heavily restricted by the US government in what type of firepower it could use and where it could use it in Vietnam. Plus the actions were justified where as Saddam's were never justified.

           The United States does not target civilians with Napalm or drones. Yes, civilians were killed accidently in Vietnam and Afghanistan and Iraq, but those were just wars unlike the wars Saddam engaged in. 

           Nearly 100,000 French were killed during the D-Day invasion during World War II. Are you going to claim that it would have been better to let HITLER hold on to France?

         North Korea started the Korean War, not America. The North Vietnamese started the Vietnam war by trying to enslave the south in a totalitarian, communist, atheist dictatorship. In both cases, America came to the aid of those being attacked!

         It does not matter where the hijackers were born. They were part of an organization called Al Quada based in Afghanistan and protected by the Taliban. That's why Afghanistan had to be invaded.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 5, 2014)

Got rid of Saddam and upgraded its military and police armories and more Iraqis being killed by Iraqis.

Our neo-cons should be in prison.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 5, 2014)

U2Edge said:


> The Atom Bomb attacks on Japan saved lives of people in Japan and America and finally ended World War II. Saddam's gas attacks did not save anyones lives and did not end any wars.
> 
> The United States did not start the war in Vietnam and the bombing took place primarily in unpopulated forest that were occupied by Viet Cong or NVA troops moving south. The United States could have fire bombed every North Vietnamese city, but it didn't. The United States military was heavily restricted by the US government in what type of firepower it could use and where it could use it in Vietnam. Plus the actions were justified where as Saddam's were never justified.
> 
> ...


You are a blithering Idiot.   ...   

Just saying........


----------



## U2Edge (Jan 5, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> > The Atom Bomb attacks on Japan saved lives of people in Japan and America and finally ended World War II. Saddam's gas attacks did not save anyones lives and did not end any wars.
> ...



The Atom Bomb attacks on Japan saved lives of people in Japan and America and finally ended World War II. Saddam's gas attacks did not save anyones lives and did not end any wars.

The United States did not start the war in Vietnam and the bombing took place primarily in unpopulated forest that were occupied by Viet Cong or NVA troops moving south. The United States could have fire bombed every North Vietnamese city, but it didn't. The United States military was heavily restricted by the US government in what type of firepower it could use and where it could use it in Vietnam. Plus the actions were justified where as Saddam's were never justified.

The United States does not target civilians with Napalm or drones. Yes, civilians were killed accidently in Vietnam and Afghanistan and Iraq, but those were just wars unlike the wars Saddam engaged in. 

Nearly 100,000 French were killed during the D-Day invasion during World War II. Are you going to claim that it would have been better to let HITLER hold on to France?

North Korea started the Korean War, not America. The North Vietnamese started the Vietnam war by trying to enslave the south in a totalitarian, communist, atheist dictatorship. In both cases, America came to the aid of those being attacked!

It does not matter where the hijackers were born. They were part of an organization called Al Quada based in Afghanistan and protected by the Taliban. That's why Afghanistan had to be invaded.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 5, 2014)

.................................^^^  Re-posting the same nonsense doesn't make it any more true.   ...


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 5, 2014)

U2Edge said:


> Iraq's population is the highest it has ever been. Its now over 32 million. The Iraq war ended Iraq's slavery under Saddam and helped to protect and secure the vital oil of Kuwait and Saudi Arabia.
> 
> Anyone against the Iraq war is for the nightmare that Saddam was to Iraq and the region for over 25 years. Iraq now has bright future given that it is no longer enslaved by a war monger that invaded and attacked four different countries and ANNEXED Kuwait, the first country to be annexed since World War II.


Our illegal and immoral invasion resulted in over a million innocent men, women and children losing their lives.  We completely destroyed that country and installed our own puppet leader who is far worse than Hussein ever was, because his death squads have US military protection.

The Iraq war was no different than Hitler going into Poland and is the most cowardly act this country has ever done.

But the one thing that gets me more than anything, is we paid out over a trillion dollars and got nothing in return.


----------



## U2Edge (Jan 6, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> .................................^^^  Re-posting the same nonsense doesn't make it any more true.   ...



I guess is not nonsense given your failure to address any of it and you're choice to act like  a child and engage in name calling.


----------



## Mojo2 (Jan 6, 2014)

longknife said:


> *What did Iraq Get by Our Outing Hussein?*



I didn't know he was Gay!


----------



## U2Edge (Jan 6, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> > Iraq's population is the highest it has ever been. Its now over 32 million. The Iraq war ended Iraq's slavery under Saddam and helped to protect and secure the vital oil of Kuwait and Saudi Arabia.
> ...



       The invasion was approved by multiple UN resolutions including resolution 678,  and resolution 1441. So unlike most wars, it was conducted on strict legal basis. The UN even approved the occupation every year. 

        There were certainly not a million people killed. For there to have been a million people killed, you would have seen the displacement of more than half the population of Iraq not to mention millions injured. The best estimates to date are that about 120,000 civilians have died in the conflict. A fraction of what died in the conflicts that SADDAM forced Iraq to engage in when he was in power. 

        How many countries did SADDAM invade and Attack? 4 How many countries has Maliki invaded and attacked? 0 *So how could you say that SADDAM was better than Maliki?*


           Hilter had not been bombing Poland for all of the 10 years prior to his invasion of the country. The United States war with SADDAM really started in August 1990 when he invaded and annexed Kuwait. Do you understand what the world annex means? Every year after Saddam was removed from Kuwait, the United States tried to contain Saddam with sanctions and limited bombing. But the sanctions and containment regime started to crumble which made the invasion a necessity.

            What did the United States get out of the conflict? The chance to continue its way of life unaltered. The United States is dependent on Persian Gulf energy for its way of life and Saddam's seizure and sabotage of that energy would have terrible consequences for the world and the United States.


----------

